# RCD-510 to RNS-510 swap DIY with pics



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

I replaced the RCD with an RNS on my 2010 CC Sport today. The swap was very easy--suprisingly so. Big thanks to VWNAVI.com for the many threads addressing this swap. I have yet to see one start to finish, so here it goes. Sorry if some of the pics are out of focus.
Tools needed:
t-20 torx driver
two sided tape
pair of scissors
Towel to cover your console
Small flashlight--a little light is always nice
*Step1:*
Cover your console/shifter with a thick towel to prevent anything from being scratched. Remove the key and make sure everything is off. Start by removing the trim around the head-unit. On the CC/Passat pull on one of the bottom corners to get it started then work your way around the trim. There are two clips on the bottom, two at the top, and one on each side. Be careful, the trim can crack if you use too much force. Take your time.








*Step2:*
Unplug the passenger airbag indicator from the trim. Squeeze the sides of the plug and it comes off easily. Set the trim out of the way. *Very important, do not turn the car on when the airbag light is unplugged or you will get a warning on the dash*.








*Step3:*
Using the torx driver, remove the four torx screws from the RCD. Do not lose them, you will need them to install the RNS.








*Step4:*
Pull the RCD straight out. There is plenty of slack in the cables to get the unit out. Once out, unplug the connectors. The antenna plugs are small Fakras and have a white release on the side. Squeeze the release and they will slide off with a click. The large plug is called a quadralock and you will need to swing the locking lever up to unlock the plug. It takes more effort than you think, but be patient. It will unlock. In the picture below, the RCD is the top unit. Note the plugs are the same on both unit and are color coded. The blue plug on the RNS is for the GPS antenna.








*Step5:*
Pull out your GPS antenna. There is a cavity above the area where the head unit lives that is the perfect size for the antenna. Reach above the plastic chassis the head unit slides into and you will find the area I am talking about. Cut a small piece of two-sided tape and stick the antenna in place. Plug the other end into the blue plug on the back of the RNS.








*Step6:*
Plug in the antenna cables and the quadralock plug. Tuck the wires behind the unit and slide it into place. Make sure the mounting holes line up too. Tighten the t-20s back into place. Press the power knob and see if the unit powers up. Assuming it does, turn it back off for now.
















*Step7:*
The RNS does not need the onboard positioning sensor. You will deactivate it using VCDS later, but it also must be unplugged. Go to the trunk and open it up. Move all your stuff, tools, towels, dead hookers, etc. out of the cubby box on the right-hand side (passenger side for North America). There is an access panel behind the tail-light. Remove the cover, it is hinged on the outboard side but the other sides can be popped out. There is a small module above the tail-light, you can see it in the picture below, The plug is up and to the right of the module, you can not see it, but it comes unplugged pretty easily. You will need to squeeze the connector to unlock it. Tuck the plug someplace it will not rattle and close up everything in the trunk.








*Step8:*
Go back to the dash and plug in the air-bag indicator and reinstall the trim piece by snapping the clips into place. The pinstall is all done now. You can turn on the unit, enter your code and start setting presets. You may not get an accurate GPS fix until you move the car outside.
*Step9:*
VCDS Coding. You do not have to do this, but your system will not be 100% until you do so. I suggest only Ross-Tech VCDS products. Don't waste your time with cheap ebay junk.
First (and always) run an autoscan and save it. You will get several errors. This was process took me a few times to get it all right and I think I have all the steps. 
Start in module 19 Can Gateway. Using the long coding helper, activate 57-Navigation. Next deactivate 1C position sensing. After your coding changes, clear all fault codes.
Next, go to 57-Navigation. You will need to setup BAP and activate Dynaudio if you have it. Check the Aux/In box if you have MDI. Before you click "Do It!" make sure the workshop code and import code are something other than zeros. Clear all fault codes.
Finally, go to 56-Radio and clear any fault codes.
Power on the RNS and push the < and > buttons together with the small button on the top right of the unit. Release the buttons and the unit should reboot. You always need to reboot the RNS after coding changes.
Run another autoscan. You should not have any error codes left. Let me know if you do and I can try to trouble-shoot it with you.



_Modified by Scott Evil at 9:08 PM 3-7-2010_


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: RCD-510 to RNS-510 swap DIY with pics (Scott Evil)*

I want one. Very jealous. Mind if I ask where you acquired yours?


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: RCD-510 to RNS-510 swap DIY with pics (Ween2010)*

can I buy your old one , getting the wife a new jetta this month and she loved mine.


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

I bought it from SteveZ1 on vwnavi.com. 
You want to buy my old what? A new Jetta will come with an RCD-510.


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

I should also point out, if you have any CDs in the RCD head unit, make sure you eject them before doing this install.


----------



## Marty444 (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: RCD-510 to RNS-510 swap DIY with pics (Scott Evil)*

Great Install! Thanks for posting your pictures and the step by step. Can you tell us more about step 7: disconnecting the onboard positing (sic). 
Is this a positioning module, such as the built in compass? Or did you spell correctly and this is a positing module? What does that do? Do I have one even if I don't have a sharkfin antenna? I do have an onboard compass even with the base non-navigation head unit. 
My current setup is a single disc in-dash unit with silver buttons (not very high tech), but with MFD, no sharkfin--my only antenna is the wire integrated into the back window. I would like to install an RNS 510, and your instructions are very helpful, but I look forward to reading more about your seventh step. 
Thanks!


----------



## pablo_max (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: RCD-510 to RNS-510 swap DIY with pics (Marty444)*

Good right up. I will be doing this next week. I got my unit off ebay from the UK for about 900 bucks. EU version C. Since I am moving to Germany in two months it's perfect. 
Did you install Bluetooth as well?
Is so, which unit?
OEMPlus want 600 bucks to install it!


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: RCD-510 to RNS-510 swap DIY with pics (pablo_max)*

If you have a compass readout in your car and you don't have the NAV already, you have a compass module. It is typically in the trunk either on the trunk lid or on the sides near the back of the tail lights. With the CC it is on the passenger side right by the rear tail light. It is pretty easy to find and unhook.


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

I meant positioning sensor. Same as the compass. I suck at spelling. I can not speak to doing this swap with other factory in dash head units. I am sure it is possible, with an additional step or two.


----------



## Steve Z1 (Dec 10, 1999)

*Re: (Scott Evil)*

Nice write-up!
I'll reference this for future people looking to do this.
Can I ask if you used the radio antenna adapter or do the RCD and RNS both use the same radio antenna connectors.
I have never gotten any feedback on this.
Thanks!
Steve


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (Steve Z1)*

Hey Steve...
I have this in a PDF I am going to email to you--just need to get a few more VCDS screen prints.
The antenna adapter is not necessary for an RCD to RNS swap.


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: RCD-510 to RNS-510 swap DIY with pics (pablo_max)*

My car has factory BT, nothing extra needed for this install, the RNS has a nice phone interface that the RCD does not have. It integrates automatically.
The OEM-style BT retrofit items are expensive. Our Tiguan didn't come with and it should have. We ultimately went with an aftermarket unit that clips to the visor and honestly it is as good as the Volk-L system and was $50 at CostCo.


----------



## Steve Z1 (Dec 10, 1999)

*Re: (Scott Evil)*

*Thanks!!*

_Quote, originally posted by *Scott Evil* »_Hey Steve...
I have this in a PDF I am going to email to you--just need to get a few more VCDS screen prints.
The antenna adapter is not necessary for an RCD to RNS swap.


----------



## Steve Z1 (Dec 10, 1999)

*Re: RCD-510 to RNS-510 swap DIY with pics (Scott Evil)*

*PS If you do not need the radio antenna adapter cable mail it back to me and I'll send you a credit *


----------



## RayInTheGreatNW (Jun 3, 2010)

*GPS Antenna Question*

First, thank you for taking the time to do this write-up. I've printed it out and I will be absolutely using it when I attempt my RCD replacement. 

I do have a couple of questions. I have a 2010 VW CC Sport. I have factory Bluetooth and standard audio (not dynaudio). 

First, I'm completely dumbfounded by the suggested location for the GPS antenna. I'm trying to find the location (from outside of the car) where the antenna would actually "see" the sky. For the life of me, I can't figure out where this would be. Is it somewhere behind the heavy dark strip along the bottom of the windshield (where the wipers come to rest)? 

Second, I purchased a new RNS-510 US unit. The seller assures me that I should not have to do any VCDS coding. What am I missing out on if I don't do this? 

Third, from what I've read I believe don't have to do anything special on the RNS to continue using the factory integrated bluetooth on the RNS. Is this correct? I plan on using the bluetooth module from the RCD I'm removing. Can you provide instructions on how to swap the module from the RCD to the RNS? 

Finally, my car is a month old and I have complimentary Sirius on it (courtesy of the dealer). Do you know of any way to transfer this to the new unit I'm receiving. My guess, is that I'll have to pay for a subscription if I want to retain it. I just wanted to enjoy the "free" period a while longer. 

Thanks.


----------



## N773PH (Apr 4, 2008)

RayInTheGreatNW said:


> Finally, my car is a month old and I have complimentary Sirius on it (courtesy of the dealer). Do you know of any way to transfer this to the new unit I'm receiving. My guess, is that I'll have to pay for a subscription if I want to retain it. I just wanted to enjoy the "free" period a while longer.
> 
> Thanks.


 Unfortunately, once you swap your RCD to RNS you won't be enjoying your complimentary subscription. This is because the RNS-510 has its own ESN/ sat radio tuner. This is the number you will give Sirius. To get your RNS's ESN, press SETUP button, Radio Setup, then press Sirius ID's. It'll show 2 ID's, one for traffic if you wish to avail Sirius Traffic and the audio/ radio ID itself.


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

Wow, great write up. I was waiting for this to see how big of a swap it was, but its no so bad so im gonna jump on it. As far as the audio quality, do you see improvement, or is it pretty much the same as the RCD? I would think that RNS has maybe a better built in amp, or digital processor for the sound, but idk. 

Also I have a question about the Built-in Compass vs. the GPS antenna (hope you understand): 

I have noticed on other GPS systems that until the car(or handheld unit), doesn't get moving and the GPS gets a proper orientation as to the direction of the car, the GPS wont show an accurate direction reading. ie. If I just start the car but i'm parked outside without moving and I am facing north, Does the GPS know that without having a compass tell it so? or do I have to move in the north direction so that the GPS can refresh and then display my direction. 

I would think that by disconnecting the OEM compass module, you have no compass telling the GPS an initial direction. or maybe it somehow has a compass-like ability to sense what direction your facing, without moving. or maybe the RNS has an internal compass? 

Im sorry if its a totally idiot question and the answer may be pretty obvious, but I just dont know how it works. Any education you guys can provide would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

RayInTheGreatNW said:


> First, thank you for taking the time to do this write-up. I've printed it out and I will be absolutely using it when I attempt my RCD replacement.


 You are welcome :thumbup: 



RayInTheGreatNW said:


> First, I'm completely dumbfounded by the suggested location for the GPS antenna. I'm trying to find the location (from outside of the car) where the antenna would actually "see" the sky. For the life of me, I can't figure out where this would be. Is it somewhere behind the heavy dark strip along the bottom of the windshield (where the wipers come to rest)?


 Somebody who is a lot smarter than I am could probably explain it better, but the GPS antenna does not have to be exposed outside the car to receive signals from the satellites. On factory GPS equipped VWs, there is a square bump in the middle of the dashboard just behind the windscreen (its there on our Tiguan). The placement5 noted above is the same general area, but beneath the dash pad. It works. On the Tiguan, we generally see 10-12 satellites. In the CC I see 5-8, so it is not as effective as having the antenna above the dash, but you only need 3 satellites for a position fix (4 if you want a 3-D fix with altitude). 



RayInTheGreatNW said:


> Second, I purchased a new RNS-510 US unit. The seller assures me that I should not have to do any VCDS coding. What am I missing out on if I don't do this?


 If you do not recode your car, the MFD will not interface with the RNS510 and the positioning sensor (compass) may not function correctly. You may not have access to MDI/iPod interface either. Do you have to make these changes? No, but it is nice to have full use of all of the features the RNS510 offers. It is worth it. Track down someone near you who has a VCDS and offer a case a beer. I usually rollover for some Guinness. 



RayInTheGreatNW said:


> Third, from what I've read I believe don't have to do anything special on the RNS to continue using the factory integrated bluetooth on the RNS. Is this correct? I plan on using the bluetooth module from the RCD I'm removing. Can you provide instructions on how to swap the module from the RCD to the RNS?


 This may be correct. The CAN bus helps the modules communicate and by making the correct VCDS changes, you are telling the car I have NAV and want to use the Phone screen with my bluetooth. You will still have full BT control through the steering wheel buttons and the MFD. Unless you make the VCDS changes, you may not have the Phone screen on the RNS510. The 9W3 BT interfaces completely with the RNS510 and having the Phone screen is one of the most helpful features. 



RayInTheGreatNW said:


> Finally, my car is a month old and I have complimentary Sirius on it (courtesy of the dealer). Do you know of any way to transfer this to the new unit I'm receiving. My guess, is that I'll have to pay for a subscription if I want to retain it. I just wanted to enjoy the "free" period a while longer.


 I can not help you on this. I am not a fan of SiriusXM so no great loss.


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

Daze513 said:


> Wow, great write up. I was waiting for this to see how big of a swap it was, but its no so bad so im gonna jump on it. As far as the audio quality, do you see improvement, or is it pretty much the same as the RCD? I would think that RNS has maybe a better built in amp, or digital processor for the sound, but idk.
> 
> Thanks again and enjoy!


 I think it sounds the same.


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

Scott Evil said:


> I think it sounds the same.


 If you don't mind, can you read my edited post and educate me on the GPS question I have?


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

RayInTheGreatNW said:


> First, thank you for taking the time to do this write-up. I've printed it out and I will be absolutely using it when I attempt my RCD replacement.
> 
> I do have a couple of questions. I have a 2010 VW CC Sport. I have factory Bluetooth and standard audio (not dynaudio).
> 
> ...


 I'm in the same boat as Ray. Only had mine about 2 weeks now and very curious to do this. When you say VCDS are you referring to the Vag-Com? Also when will the PDF be available?


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

VCDS = VAG COM Diagnostic System. I do not recall when Ross-Tech rebranded it, but VAGCOM is the same thing. 

Regarding the compass. The needle on a compas will always point north, regardless of which way you point it. The non-NAVI factory position sensor works the same way. 

The RNS510 uses GPS signals to determine direction of travel. If the unit is not turned on, no direction will be presented on the MFD. However, if I am sitting in my driveway, not moving and the unit is on, it will accurately read S for south. I assume the unit knows the front of the vehicle and presents a direction using GPS data to determine which way the driver is looking, assuming the driver is looking ahead. That's how it works in my car. Excatly how it works and why is beyond my knowledge (like most things that do not include beer, pizza, etc.)


----------



## timbo727 (Mar 11, 2010)

I have an 09 cc and would be interested in buying you rcd-510 off you. Shoot me a message.


----------



## linnx (Oct 14, 2010)

*Do you know where is the compass in Tiguan?*

Just swap mine to RNS510 and having issue with turn by turn instuction on MFD. it is either delayed or missing. my car is a 2010 Tiguan


----------



## cronaldo (Oct 9, 2008)

linnx said:


> Just swap mine to RNS510 and having issue with turn by turn instuction on MFD. it is either delayed or missing. my car is a 2010 Tiguan


 You have to code the car with VAG-COM, so that the car will recognize the RNS-510. There should be instructions on how to code it on here somewhere.


----------



## mymagoo (Oct 9, 2010)

cronaldo said:


> You have to code the car with VAG-COM, so that the car will recognize the RNS-510. There should be instructions on how to code it on here somewhere.


 A link would help if someone can find the vagcom info.


----------



## Casco (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks for the write up im doing this today cant wait


----------



## 432828 (Nov 21, 2008)

Casco said:


> thanks for the write up im doing this today cant wait


Hope it goes well. Share your thoughts and Vag-Com info when you get it up and running.


----------



## cronaldo (Oct 9, 2008)

mymagoo said:


> A link would help if someone can find the vagcom info.


It is in the first post at the bottom in the Step 9 section.


----------



## FallonVW (Nov 6, 2010)

*Great post Scott!! Quick question about the VCDS*

Hey Scott - 

Brilliant post man - really appreciate the effort. I'm going to try to undertake this project on my own - would like to swap a really crappy head unit in my wife's 2006 Jetta for the RNS-510. 

The step by step approach of your post is great and I follow all steps except for the coding portion. I don't know anyone with a Ross-Tech VCDS and was wondering your thoughts on taking it to the dealer and having them code the new head unit. Or possibly another repair shop? Good idea or bad? 

Thanks for the help-


----------



## FallonVW (Nov 6, 2010)

*And a quick follow up...*

How does the machine (laptop, desktop, whatever machine is running the VCDS diagnostic software) interface with the head unit? Just curious. Full disclosure, I'm a total newbie to all of this - thanks for the help.


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

The dealership will not have VCDS. They will be using VW's proprietary equipment and may inform you that scanning your car with anything else could void your warranty--which is pretty much a crock.

VCDS is will interface with the all of the car's systems through the OBDII port, under the dash to the left of the steering wheel. VCDS basics are on Ross-tech.com and they likely have directions for the MKV Jetta. 

I suggest you look for someone who lives near you that has VCDS. Check in the VAG-COM forum where there is a lengthy thread on owners, or you can simply post a request for help. I usually offer to help people out in exchange for some Guinness--except for a couple of nice people who do not drink. Normally its just nice to meet some other enthusiasts.


----------



## Mes (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi Scott Evil, 

Great instruction..... I replaced my RCD-510 with the RNS-510 and had the VW dealership program the passat's onboard computer so I can use the MDF.

The only issue is that whenever I switch the car off for more than 2 hours and then start the car again it takes about 3 minutes for the RNS510 locate itself to a GPS position. Meanwhile the screen is empty and no maps deplayed. Did you have this problem when you installed the RNS-510?


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

Mes said:


> Hi Scott Evil,
> 
> Great instruction..... I replaced my RCD-510 with the RNS-510 and had the VW dealership program the passat's onboard computer so I can use the MDF.
> 
> The only issue is that whenever I switch the car off for more than 2 hours and then start the car again it takes about 3 minutes for the RNS510 locate itself to a GPS position. Meanwhile the screen is empty and no maps deplayed. Did you have this problem when you installed the RNS-510?


I had this problem on the first start-up. It took 15+ mins to get a 2D position fix--after I realized my garage was blocking the signal. Ever since it has taken less than 10 secs after backing out of the garage to get a fix.

Check this: see how many satellites you are viewing. Its available on the split screen drop down list. I normally have 5-7 (Factory units usually have more--you need 3 for a 2D fix and 4 for a 3D fix). If your SAT antenna is not receiving clear GPS signals, that may be your problem. You should also be able to see the compass directions on your MFD shortly after start-up.

Another thing, have the maps been fully downloaded to your RNS? If it is searching the DVD everytime, that may take longer--probably a long shot.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

I did the coding tonight....and navigation was 37 not 57. 57 was tv-out or something like that.
Positioning sensor was still 1C and I disabled it.

Could be just that my car is different.
No error codes after coding.


----------



## tumbler_s (Jun 13, 2010)

i have a question for the europe or asia set of RNS510. suppose if i fix the GPS antenna in the RNS510 holding area as suggested by this thread, is the reception still able to get 5-8 satellites as what you folks get in US?


----------



## gli_tuna (Sep 19, 2011)

Scott Evil said:


> I had this problem on the first start-up. It took 15+ mins to get a 2D position fix--after I realized my garage was blocking the signal. Ever since it has taken less than 10 secs after backing out of the garage to get a fix.


It's normal to take over 13 minutes to get a fix the first time, or if it has been a while since the last one. The reason is that the GPS receiver must receive the full GPS ephemeris (orbit positions) from each satellite, and then the almanac (list and statuses of satellites) which is continuously transmitted in a loop as part of the satellite signal. If the receiver has a recent almanac it can start getting a fix very fast and will just update in the background, but again if it doesn't already have it then you just have to wait.

This is why it seems very slow sometimes.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for this thread. It was very helpful. I just installed my RNS510 last night. I have a vag-com on order, but, surprisingly, everything seems to work without it. Full MDI function. Compass works. Getting the nav information on the MFD. What am I missing?


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

dcbc said:


> Thanks for this thread. It was very helpful. I just installed my RNS510 last night. I have a vag-com on order, but, surprisingly, everything seems to work without it. Full MDI function. Compass works. Getting the nav information on the MFD. What am I missing?


My navigation was getting confused constantly and showing different direction/location until I disconnected the compass from the trunk area.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

I definitely disconnected the compass module in the trunk. I just didn't update anything with vag-com yet.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

Quick question. My satellite signal was regularly dropping down to 2 satellites locked, but was getting as many as 5/8. We have lots of trees around here, but that seemed low. When I originally put the antenna in, I reached up above the head unit area and found a space where I was able to stick the antenna in upside-down. Thinking there could be improvement, I moved it rightside-up to the little cubby above the headunit and below the hazard light enclosure. This morning, I went 20 minutes before I ever locked on to any satellites and never got more than 2/10. 

Am I missing something?


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

dcbc said:


> Quick question. My satellite signal was regularly dropping down to 2 satellites locked, but was getting as many as 5/8. We have lots of trees around here, but that seemed low. When I originally put the antenna in, I reached up above the head unit area and found a space where I was able to stick the antenna in upside-down. Thinking there could be improvement, I moved it rightside-up to the little cubby above the headunit and below the hazard light enclosure. This morning, I went 20 minutes before I ever locked on to any satellites and never got more than 2/10.
> 
> Am I missing something?


That seems like a lot of dash for a signal to get through in my opinion. I removed the middle air vent and mounted the antenna all the way at the top of the dash. I always have a signal lock in 30 seconds or less.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

jbcc said:


> That seems like a lot of dash for a signal to get through in my opinion. I removed the middle air vent and mounted the antenna all the way at the top of the dash. I always have a signal lock in 30 seconds or less.


Did you mount it upside-down or on top of the vents? 

How do you pull the vents?


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

dcbc said:


> Did you mount it upside-down or on top of the vents?
> 
> How do you pull the vents?


I mounted it upside down to the right of the air vent. I just used double stick foam tape to mount it to the underside of the top of the dash. 

Just wrap a little electrical tape around a larger flat blade screw driver, wedge it between the bottom of the vent and the small dash lip (it's soft so it will give you enough room to get the blade in between), and gently pry until the bottom of the vent pops out. Then just pull and the top will pop out. It's only held in with clips.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

jbcc said:


> I mounted it upside down to the right of the air vent. I just used double stick foam tape to mount it to the underside of the top of the dash.
> 
> Just wrap a little electrical tape around a larger flat blade screw driver, wedge it between the bottom of the vent and the small dash lip (it's soft so it will give you enough room to get the blade in between), and gently pry until the bottom of the vent pops out. Then just pull and the top will pop out. It's only held in with clips.


Very good. I have seen the older ones held in by two torx screws at the bottom. I figure the trays below the CC vents necessitate the use of clips. So much the better. I will give it a shot. Thanks again.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

One last comment on this. When I went in to change the coding, following this guide, one thing mentioned was to change the radio to DAB. When I did this, I lost all sound from the headunit. Apparently, if you don't have a factory Amp, either DAB or Dyn, you want to leave this as "No VW Stereo Installed."


----------



## Sphinx8751 (Dec 23, 2011)

If do this swap, do I still need to swap the bluetooth module from the 9w3 to 9w7 if I want A2DP capability to stream audio? I have a 2010 Sport wtih bluetooth, but you can't stream audio.


----------



## Pookie64 (May 9, 2012)

Sphinx8751 said:


> If do this swap, do I still need to swap the bluetooth module from the 9w3 to 9w7 if I want A2DP capability to stream audio? I have a 2010 Sport wtih bluetooth, but you can't stream audio.


Yes you do. The 9w3 does not support the A2DP bluetooth profile.


----------



## julius_the_cat (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks very much this thread. After my install today, I also had complete functionality including MFD. My BT phone known to my RCD was recognized by the RNS-510 and worked fine.

I used my recently purchased Ross-Tech and found my Navigation is 37 rather than 57. I have software version 3696. I do have a few fault codes and may ask for some help with them.


----------



## Dean S (Nov 11, 2014)

*2010 CC radio swap Rcd 510 to Rns 510*

I called up volkswagen yesterday to ask the price for them to swap the radios for me and was told the swap couldn't be done ( Rns 510 won't work on standard radio ) so now I'm confused 
Could you give me SteveZ1 information so I could contact him


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

Dean S said:


> I called up volkswagen yesterday to ask the price for them to swap the radios for me and was told the swap couldn't be done ( Rns 510 won't work on standard radio ) so now I'm confused
> Could you give me SteveZ1 information so I could contact him


It can be done with relative ease. The person with whom you spoke is the confused party.


----------



## Dean S (Nov 11, 2014)

dcbc said:


> It can be done with relative ease. The person with whom you spoke is the confused party.


Thats what I was hoping someone would say 
Thanks for clearing up my confusion


----------



## angeldr (Aug 11, 2013)

Scott Evil said:


> I replaced the RCD with an RNS on my 2010 CC Sport today. The swap was very easy--suprisingly so. Big thanks to VWNAVI.com for the many threads addressing this swap. I have yet to see one start to finish, so here it goes. Sorry if some of the pics are out of focus.
> Tools needed:
> t-20 torx driver
> two sided tape
> ...


Did it ever ask you for a code? I just swapped my rns 510 from my passat to my tiguan and it's asking me for a 4 digit code. The rear backup camera worked immediately though .


----------



## BanamexDF (Jul 31, 2005)

angeldr said:


> Did it ever ask you for a code? I just swapped my rns 510 from my passat to my tiguan and it's asking me for a 4 digit code. The rear backup camera worked immediately though .


Yes, it'll ask you for the four digit security code. If you don't have it, call your local dealer. Chances are you'll need to take the unit into them and have them retrieve the code. Make sure you have your car's VIN and the serial number off the navi-unit. They shouldn't charge you for the code either.

EDIT: To clarify, you'll most likely need to pull your unit, walk into the dealer and ask them to retrieve the code for you.


----------

